# Anybody Keep A Journal Or Scrapbook...



## KristiC0776 (Mar 2, 2005)

I am an avid scrapbooker and was wondering if any of you are. I bought a spiral bound book (35pages) to keep our big trips in. I won't scrap every weekend we are out in it, but our longer trips will probably have lots of things to remember.

If you keep a journal or scrapbook, what do you include? mileage, memories, good or bad campgrounds, what?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Kristi:

And we do indeed. Here's a topic I started about this awhile back FYI.

Logbook Topic

I think it's a great idea to capture as many memories as possible. I can only imagine what it will be like to review this 20 years from now with my girls.









On Edit: Did I just post in the "Womens" section? Oooops shy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

don't ask......don't tell


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My wife started keeping a journal for camping
Plus lots of pictures.
She is also avid scrapbooker.
Don


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We don't scrapbook, but we do keep a diary that we faithfully write in on every trip. On short trips (like weekends) we pull it out last thing before we push in the slide ins. We make notes about the spot we are in, and the spots we want to reserve next time. We write down the names of people that went with us or folks we meet, and any fun (or not so fun) things we do. It is really fun to look back and read about our trips.

We also keep track of when we fill propane, etc.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My wife does so much scrap-booking that all the boys have their own books (two years/book), we have family books, she has her books and mine and then small ones for vacations.









She finally became a consultant for Creative Memories just to support her habit









Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jared, I feel your pain. My wife is a CM consultant also.

Tim


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Jared, I myself am a CM consultant!!! I love it. I too have an album for each of my 4 children. In fact, I have one for each kid in various albums like disney, school, family, abc, and even a book just about them. No baby books, I just incorporate the baby pics into any album. Nice to hear of another CM consultant that is also an OUTBACK fan!!!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Our camping club we're in has one that a member makes for the other members. It's handed out at our mid winter meeting. has pix in it of the last years group camps and this info: location, date, cg info, phone/site #, ideal site# for possible return, general comments, the campground offered:, who Icamped with, people I met, places we visited, what I enjoyed most, most memorable event, and places to remember.
It's very nice. I'll try to work on scanning it in and making it available for you guys to copy and use.

OMG, I just noticed I posted in the womens corner








oops, I just responded to a post from the "view new posts." I gotta be more careful what I respond to!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

action Hi there, We have kept a camping journal for about seven years now delineating where we have gone, what was good and bad about the campground plus where we might want to camp next time. It is fun to go back and read the old entries. It isn't anything big or fancy but it helps to bring back memories. I am also a scrapbook consultant for 'another' scrapbook company (TopLine Creations) and have made many pages of our camping experiences, especially those with other members of our family. My company sells a tote called a Lap Top Crop which is a nice sized tote with built in self healing mat and workspace which I take with me everywhere so that I am always prepared (just like the Boy Scouts). Scrapping and Outbacking are just about my two most favorite activites and when I can combine them I am a very happy camper sunny Jodi


----------



## KristiC0776 (Mar 2, 2005)

I would love to hear more about TopLine Creations...and this tote. Although hubby is NOT going to be happy with me buying ANOTHER tote. But this sounds nice.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

action Hi there, again. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] and I will give you more info. jodi sunny


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My wife also does scrapbooking (one for each child as they grow up, plus our wedding and every vacation we have taken, plus three home constructions). While I am not into scrapbooking, I still like to keep track of every camping trip we take. I post photos and memories of everywhere we go in the Outback here.

Randy


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

This is my first post ... we just drove our 2005 26RS home from the lot yesterday. I am also a Creative Memories consultant and keep a "camping scrapbook" of our adventures. Our "Adventures in the Outback" album highlights the location, activities and memories of each trip we take. We have even talked as a family about scrapbooking the previous camping trip's pictures while on a current trip. It's great fun! Even those quick "forgetable" weekends can be filled with "unforgetable" memories. So at least a 2-page spread is put in our album.

My girlfriends and I plan to use our 26RS as the location for our next scrapbook getaway ..... good friends, great comfort .... many many completed album pages! The DHs can look after the little ones back at home! Hee Hee Hee!


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

I keep a notebook similar to jnk. I note the space # we stayed in, and spaces to request if we return. I make lists of things I forgot, then refer to my journal when I am packing up for the next trip. We are headed out this weekend on our first trip in the Outback- my notebook is one of the very few things that will make the transition from our 1972 Sportsmaster shy to our 25rss








I also took it (the notebook) to PDI and took some notes that I am sure I will need to refer to.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

avid scrapbooker here and I do keep a camping album (one of many)! Don't think I could get any of my friends to go on a scraping/camping trip, though as they would prefer a condo!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Not just a journal, but we also have a Rand McNally atlas that we keep with highliter used to mark the roads we hav traveled on.


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Not just a journal, but we also have a Rand McNally atlas that we keep with highliter used to mark the roads we hav traveled on.
> [snapback]41814[/snapback]​


That's a great idea!


----------



## beanfarmer (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm an avid scrapbooker and stamper too (and a Close To My Heart Consultant)! action 
We don't keep a scrapbook just for our camping trips, but you can bet they each have at least a page in our family albums!







Beth
www.beth.myctmh.com


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

I just found this women's corner! GREAT! I scrapbook and I have been taking photos and have plans for a camping scrapbook. 
Jody in Eugene Oregon


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have a camping folder that we put all the campground maps in, but I have yet to start any kind of journal. I do have all of our pictures organized on the computer according to trips.

Thanks for the atlas tip, that's a neat idea.


----------

